# turn off karaoke



## spencer27 (Nov 18, 2009)

How do I turn off karaoke mode, all I can hear is the backing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've only ever seen anything like that in audio software, either recording/editing apps or vendor apps such as Creative. There isn't a karaoke setting in generic audio drivers or OS..at least not in XP.


----------

